# Most challenging part in raising a puppy?



## Penguinjo (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a great question. I'd love to know as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

ENJOY every moment. They grow up so fast. Give lots of Love and Kisses,they are people person dogs ( they want to be with you all the time) Your puppy is so cute!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Not letting them get any with murder. A puppy is adorable running away from you with underwear on their head- Not so cute when they run through the neighborhood with them as an adult!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Remembering to take pictures. I only have a handful from Kuyani's puppy days, and I often wish I could go back in time to take millions more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Forgetting that they're not little people and they don't speak the same language as you. That's still the toughest part for me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Our worst problem with Tayla was the biting and nipping she did with us. We missed the potty training since we adopted her at 4 months, but we spent 8 months looking like victims in some strange war.


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

Our biggest thing with Oscar was his chewing. He loved to chew on things that weren't his toys! He destroyed several shoes and chewed dressers and door frames. Luckily he grew out of it and doesn't chew on anything now that isn't his; however he does go through a lot of toys! I'm buying him new tennis balls every week, lol.

We also had a bit of a problem getting Oscar to stay in the yard off-leash. With a bit of hard work he accomplished it 

I agree with what everyone else said, too. Remember to take lots of pictures and enjoy your pups


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I was wondering what was in store for us. Our puppy is pretty good with the potty training, but she loves putting things in her mouth and likes to play with me by biting. I have to redirect her everyday!!

Also learned to take more videos because she's constantly moving. The easiest time to get a pic is when she is sleeping


----------



## Cassy3 (Jun 8, 2013)

I choose other. I think the most difficult part of a puppy is keeping patience and repetition one must keep to enforce good behavior.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Other: Keeping everyone in the house on the same page so the puppy gets consistent rules and framework.


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Loved reading these. I think the toughest part was being sure to discipline. They're just so darn cute that it's nearly impossible to get mad at them (until they eat 4 of your tv remotes and you have outrageous emergency vet bills, then it's pretty easy to get mad) but regardless it's important that they understand right from wrong at a young age. The more disciplined you are with training when they're young the better behaved they'll be as they grow older (and much bigger). 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Biting isn't a specific category, but I assume it would be classified under "teething." I'll go with that. We suffered numerous nicks and cuts on our hands, but property damage was non-existent. To this day, the biggest challenge is selecting chew toys, antlers and bones that are sturdy enough to hold up to those powerful jaws.


----------



## Emmy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ugh yes we were exactly the same! My forearms and ankles had weird bruises for weeks while Harley got over that!!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Draining the energy with lots of exercise EVERY day. It really helps prevent other naughty behaviors, like chewing.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

For me the jumping on guests and everyone was so difficult. 
When they are little it doesn't seem like a big deal but you have to remember
that your little puppy will be 70 lbs or more when they reach adulthood and that jump can knock some people or kids right over. So the hard work you put in to train them not to jump on people will pay off later on. I worked very hard with Sheldon and I can say now he is much better with his guest greetings.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

I feel like the most challenging thing is time. The summer is winding down, and soon school will be staring up for me again.That means not as much time to train Maci


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

"Teaching" them how to walk on a leash. Never expected it to be sooooo frustrating. LOL!!!


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

So far the most challenging aspect has been getting him socialized while keeping him protected until he's fully vaccinated.
It's like a cruel joke that their socialization window closes right as they get their final vaccine.
But with a lot of creative solutions and careful socialization we've managed through it.


----------

